# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi, my name is Dan and im an Excelaholic

## DGagnon

Hi everyone, thought it would be approperiate to actualy introduce myself to the community.  I have been here on EF for about 2 months now, doing my best to make a positive impact and have really enjoyed learning from the experiance.  Some of the solutions i see, some even in responce to my own suggestions, just blow me away.  

I started posting and visiting EF because i felt i needed to take my Excel skills to the next level, and I could no longer find any challenges around the office that were not simple tasks, and i have found that EF has provided me that experiance.  I want to thank all of the experts of have helped me along the way and in hopes that someone actualy reads this, i want to pass the message out that there is ALWAYS alot more to learn, and the best way to learn is by trying.

Hopefully my posts have all been positive, even if not always 100% accurate on the first try. 

Look forward to knowing everyone better as time goes on and continuing to contribute as much as i can.

Thanks for your time

-Dan

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum, Dan :D

----------


## Whizbang

Boy, don't I feel silly for having been here for almost three years and only getting 1,200 posts under my belt.  1,500 in a couple of months is quite an accomplishment.

----------


## DGagnon

it's not a competition, its just been slow at work latly... dont tell my boss  :Smilie:   im sure when work picks up my post counts will slow.

----------


## Mordred

I am awake for long hours and I look in on this forum a lot.  In saying that Dan, unless you are at work for 16 hours a day, you put a lot of home-personal time in as well.  That my friend definitely makes you an Exceloholic as well as a forumoholic.  It's good to have someone like you banging out help to those that need.  Good job!  No doot aboot it!

----------


## Cutter

@Dan

Howdy neighbour!

Bill

----------


## DGagnon

Thanks Mordred, i definatly put in alot of time... i should probably put some of it towards learning to spell lol.  but i do enjoy it most of the time.

@Cutter, im shocked how many canadians are around here, they keep popping up!

----------


## Whizbang

> im shocked how many canadians are around here, they keep popping up!



Here in New Hampshire we tried putting up signs and warnings, but they kept coming.  There is talk now of spraying along the borders to keep them out.  Personally, I won't go out of doors at dusk or dawn because of them.

----------


## Cutter

Were the signs bilingual?  If not, we ignore them because they are illegal here!

----------


## Mordred

I'll remember to bring a gas-mask if I ever visit New Hampshire!  LoL

----------


## Mordred

> Were the signs bilingual?  If not, we ignore them because they are illegal here!



Unless of course you live in Quebec Quebec (from what I hear).

----------


## DGagnon

ya, in Quebec you are ok with having them only in french... but don't you dare putting any english up there.

----------

